# GNF 2003 Sharp and Partridge report



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Partridge, Sharp-tailed Grouse Hunters Had Successful 2003 Seasons

North Dakota had more hunters in the field and that meant more birds taken
during the 2003 partridge and sharp-tailed grouse season, according to Jerry
Kobriger, upland game management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and
Fish Department, Dickinson.

Last season's partridge harvest was 90,208, up 43 percent from 63,022 in
2002. Number of hunters was up 22 percent to 28,264 (20,623 residents, 7,641
nonresidents), compared to 23,093 in 2002. Kill per hunter increased from
2.7 to 3.2.

Counties with highest percentage of partridge taken by resident hunters in
2003: Ward, 12.9; Williams, 8.1; Mountrail, 7.2; Renville, 5.9; and Burke,
5.4. Top counties for nonresident hunters were Ward, 10.4; Bowman, 8.1;
McIntosh, 8.0; Divide, 7.6; and Mountrail, 7.1.

The 2003 sharp-tailed grouse harvest was 150,987, up 29 percent from 116,793
in 2002. Number of hunters last year was 40,926 (29,063 residents, 11,863
nonresidents), up from 36,100 in 2002. Kill per hunter increased from 3.24
to 3.69.

Counties with the highest percentage of sharptails bagged by resident
hunters: Mountrail, 8.2; Ward, 5.3; Stutsman, 5.3; Williams, 5.2; and Burke,
4.5. Top counties by nonresident hunters were McIntosh, 9.4; Sheridan, 6.2;
Divide, 5.4; Kidder, 5.0; and Ward, 4.7.

Statistics are based on a survey of 4,299 resident and 1,359 nonresident
hunters.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ken
Do they post the #'s for pheasants too?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I believe they do. If they had stats on the grouse/partridge, I bet they have stats on pheasants as well. Although I may be wrong.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Brad 
Your right, and some one has posted them and I can't remember where. If i find them I will post where the numbers are. I do remember the number of pheasants taken this year was a very large number, not even close to SD but a big number.


----------

